
Show HN: Hallway – make working from home less lonely - parthi
https://hallway.chat
======
parthi
Hi HN! We're launching Hallway [https://hallway.chat](https://hallway.chat) to
encourage people working from home during this pandemic to socialize more.

This started because my roommate started working from home recently and was
sad because he doesn't really talk to anyone anymore. Given that this is the
new normal for a while, we hacked together a project to make WFH a little less
forlorn!

It prompts you to take a break and join a short 10 min video chat with your
co-workers throughout the workday. Just add the bot to a Slack channel, set
the frequency and timezone, and it'll ping the channel with a link to a timed
video call

It's a fun and simple way to simulate watercooler conversations like when you
bump into a friend at work. We want to encourage spontaneous conversation and
keep mental health positive during these stressful times

You can also use your own Zoom/Hangouts Meet links for free, but if you don't,
we'll generate one for you (it's timed so you still get some work done). It
costs us to host video chat rooms so we do have a paid plan, but if we make
any profits in the next few weeks, we'll donate it to fight COVID-19

Remember to talk and be social with your co-workers during the workday - don't
forget how to speak. Practice social distancing, stay safe and healthy!

~~~
orliesaurus
I like the idea! It's definitely a good way for trying to bring a little bit
of humanity through slacking back into our virtual rooms (pun intended)

~~~
parthi
Slack is a clever name for a company, isn't it? I bet enterprise doesn't like
it though

~~~
Waterluvian
Cut them a little Slack, will ya? Naming is hard.

------
jtvjan
I don't quite understand what the paid version provides over the free version.
You need Slack to use Hallway, so why would one want to use Hallway's video
chat over Slack's built-in one?

------
artur_makly
What if you don't have any co-workers? "Hallway Rouhllete" perhaps a spin-off
feature for v2? *powered by a few selective criteria?

~~~
imtringued
That would require some sort of verification otherwise you can't have a
serious business environment [0].

[0] by that I mean the nievau shouldn't sink to the likes of reddit or
twitter.

~~~
artur_makly
login via LinkedIn?

------
marsrover
It's very cool how many products have sprung up in the last couple of days to
take advantage of the workplace changes caused by coronavirus.

~~~
parthi
The nice thing about builders is that when they see a new problem, they try to
fix it. Not everyone comes up with good solutions, but it's the thought that
counts. Very inspiring to see people tackling problems from the new WFH
situation, CONVID-19 testing, distribution of medical equipment, in-home
fitness, social, essentials for the elderly and sick, helping SMBs like
restaurants, etc

------
ckaic
This is great - excited to see more of these tools that make WFH feel less
lonely.

------
ksj2114
Using this now :)

